# PEV - Pacific Enviromin



## Aussiejeff (14 March 2008)

A pretty big announcement it would seem for this fledgling company.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080314/pdf/00823135.pdf

Looks to have a bright future at this point in time. Pity my capital is tied up - literally. Would love to have some spare bikkies for this one! 

Good luck for those who hold...


----------



## Redstorm (10 June 2008)

Should get interesting from now on, Plan to hold for 2 years or at least till the oversea's orders start coming in or the processing plant gets built, Its all good news for those who got in on the ground floor.


----------



## StockAsArOck (23 July 2008)

*PEV - Pacific Enviromin Limited*

Have watched this co for quite a while, first post here though.
Very bullish on this stock, with a market cap of 21mil and a current price of around 0.059, as well as positive RSI and IMO, a bottomed CMF graph now showing, this has to be as good as any speccie can be in this volatile current market.
Couple that also with the recent positive test results re-lead extraction, and the global ramping of enviromental "needs" ongoing, and you have a solid 0-6mth punt IMO.
Always do your own research on stocks, and know your own limits.

Cheers
StockAsArOck.....


----------



## cashrepellant (23 February 2011)

Is anyone still on this one now they have changed direction?


----------



## TheAbyss (23 February 2011)

cashrepellant said:


> Is anyone still on this one now they have changed direction?




Be careful, these guys have changed their name and industry focus 3 times in 10 years and yet to make any money. Standard behaviour is 3-4 capital raisings/ dilution over a 2-3 year period then silence for a year then another cap raise then a change of direction and focus.

Plenty of penny dreadfuls out there to punt on and this one is a 50:1 outsider of making you money but they come in occassionally i guess.


----------



## cashrepellant (24 February 2011)

They appear to be doing a bit in the coal sector. See you over at AQC thread.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 February 2011)

cashrepellant said:


> They appear to be doing a bit in the coal sector. See you over at AQC thread.




They are chest beating looking for cash and no you wont see me at AQC thread. Look at what they spent on salaries vs anything productive, it is telling.

Good luck.


----------

